# TB500:  Build, Protect AND Repair with the king of peptides!



## CEM Store (Oct 19, 2012)

TB500 is an up and coming novel compound that has been found to have many positive effects in relation to; healing, protection and development of many tissues. TB500 has even shown to affect how cells interact and develop. 

TB500 is a "Beta Thymosin" and Thymosins are tiny proteins found in many animal species and have diverse biological activities in the body. Beta Thymosins are a type of Thymosin with a common a sequence of around 40 amino acids and are only found in multicellular animals.

TB500 plays a general role in tissue regeneration, but that's putting it simply. In research tests TB500 has shown a positive effect in the healing of wounds, not just in time but in the quality of the healing. This leads to lessened scar tissue with treatment of TB500 vs. healing without administration of TB500. TB500 shows its positive affects in healing in many ways, from cell migration to blood vessel development and even stem-cell maturation, it truly is the "big boss" if healing factors. TB500 is opening a wide area of possible research and utilization of TB500 peptide. 

TB500 has shown to have positive effects in not just skin, bone and muscle repair & growth but also to aid in the repair and/or regeneration of the nerve tissue! This is big news because there is not many effective treatments or known compounds for the treatment of brain injuries or neurological disorders. TB500 has currently shown some very promising affects in this area, leading to its further research and utilization in this area of research.

TB500 has also shown to have anti-inflammatory effects and cell protective effect along with its healing qualities. This has led to its research in heart protection and regeneration, not just in post cardiac damage (heart attack) but as a preventative tool as well. TB500 has shown to be effective at this in recent studies, although the mechanisms of some of TB500's affects remain unknown, but the current research is very promising.

This makes for a multifunctional tool with possible applications for many conditions. Some of these conditions may affect multiple areas in the body that TB500 may treat; leading to fewer drugs needed for treatment of conditions and possibly better results overall. 

The possibilities for TB500 utilization seem endless;  from treating brain injury to nerve and joint repair and even the enhancement of muscle building (which in itself is muscle repair) for wasting conditions, TB500 truly is a wonderful and an amazing compound to work with. 


Get it here >> TB 500 2mg


Ref:
1)	Animal studies with thymosin beta, a multifunctional tissue repair and regeneration peptide.Philp D, Kleinman HK. Animal studies with thymosin beta, a multif... [Ann N Y Acad Sci. 2010] - PubMed - NCBI
2)	Thymosin beta4 enhances repair by organizing connective tissue and preventing the appearance of myofibroblasts.Ehrlich HP, Hazard SW 3rd. Thymosin beta4 enhances repair by organizin... [Ann N Y Acad Sci. 2010] - PubMed - NCBI
3)	Thymosin beta 4 protects cardiomyocytes from oxidative stress by targeting anti-oxidative enzymes and anti-apoptotic genes.Wei C, Kumar S, Kim IK, Gupta S. Thymosin beta 4 protects cardiomyocytes from oxidat... [PLoS One. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI
4)	 The regenerative peptide thymosin β4 accelerates the rate of dermal healing in preclinical animal models and in patients.Treadwell T, Kleinman HK, Crockford D, Hardy MA, Guarnera GT, Goldstein AL. The regenerative peptide thymosin
5)	Neuroprotective and neurorestorative effects of thymosin β4 treatment following experimental traumatic brain injury.Xiong Y, Mahmood A, Meng Y, Zhang Y, Zhang ZG, Morris DC, Chopp M. Neuroprotective and neurorestorative effect... [Ann N Y Acad Sci. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI


TB 500 2mg


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 20, 2012)

Go get it >>> TB 500 2mg - Peptides


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 21, 2012)

Great peptide.......


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 22, 2012)

This one is growing in researchers, Thanks for the support!


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 2, 2012)

Great research product >> TB 500 2mg - Peptides


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 5, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> Great research product >> TB 500 2mg - Peptides


Read about it then research it....


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 6, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> TB500 is an up and coming novel compound that has been found to have many positive effects in relation to; healing, protection and development of many tissues. TB500 has even shown to affect how cells interact and develop.
> 
> TB500 is a "Beta Thymosin" and Thymosins are tiny proteins found in many animal species and have diverse biological activities in the body. Beta Thymosins are a type of Thymosin with a common a sequence of around 40 amino acids and are only found in multicellular animals.
> 
> ...


Read about it ^^^



CEM Store said:


> Great research product >> TB 500 2mg - Peptides


Then research it ^^^


----------



## CrazyTod (Nov 15, 2012)

Is this ok to mix with IGF1 Des? I am wondering if i can mix in same shot for study?

also anyone use this TB500?  I like how it sound, never know about it till was reading today! I was going to get igf1 Des already because I know that one, but now i think maybe I will try this one also.

Thanks guys!
Board seems FULL of good info.


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 15, 2012)

tb500 bump


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 17, 2012)

research bumper....


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 27, 2012)

Worth another look ....


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 28, 2012)

Keep on researching......


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 7, 2012)

Let's keep on researching and learning!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 9, 2012)

Great research product >> TB 500 2mg - Peptides


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 10, 2012)

Please, add to this if you have any more research on this great product.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 12, 2012)

CrazyTod said:


> Is this ok to mix with IGF1 Des? I am wondering if i can mix in same shot for study?
> 
> also anyone use this TB500?  I like how it sound, never know about it till was reading today! I was going to get igf1 Des already because I know that one, but now i think maybe I will try this one also.
> 
> ...



I have been researching the TB500 and will most likely be using it soon myself.
Been getting allot of good  feedback on the forums.

As for the mixing question THAT I can answer for sure.
There is  NO issue mixing them in the same pin for each pin. I have done this for years now.
I would not mix them all in one vial and let it sit for weeks of course, but to mix and pin on same day I have never had an issue. 
yes its safe.
I also am looking to use Des soon and have loved the igf1lr3 for a couple years now.
I hope you post up a log if you do, I am also interested in using both igf1 and tb500 at the same time.

Let us know!


----------



## StanG (Dec 12, 2012)

CrazyTod said:


> Is this ok to mix with IGF1 Des? I am wondering if i can mix in same shot for study?
> 
> also anyone use this TB500?  I like how it sound, never know about it till was reading today! I was going to get igf1 Des already because I know that one, but now i think maybe I will try this one also.
> 
> ...



You can mix it in the same shot yes. I wouldnt mix them together in a vial and store...but mixing in slin pin is fine pre inject.
I have a buddy that ran a TB500 log. Shoot me a pm.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 13, 2012)

A friend of mine and well respected staff member at another board has a log on this. He fully endorses it. His word alone is enough to make me believe there is something to this peptide.


----------



## thane22 (Dec 20, 2012)

blergs. said:


> I have been researching the TB500 and will most likely be using it soon myself.
> Been getting allot of good  feedback on the forums.
> 
> As for the mixing question THAT I can answer for sure.
> ...




Would you rec tb500 + cjc/ghrp + igf1Des?

Wonder if its too much. sounds nice


----------



## bigpapabuff (Dec 20, 2012)

I am hearing more and more good stuff about this tb500. Im also seeing positive logs all over.


----------



## AugustWest (Dec 22, 2012)

I thought you reconstitute TB500 with BAC water and since IGF is recon with acetic acid are you sure its fine to mix in the same pin?


----------



## blergs. (Dec 22, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> I thought you reconstitute TB500 with BAC water and since IGF is recon with acetic acid are you sure its fine to mix in the same pin?


needing to mix igf with AA is BS. 
this 0.06% AA bullshit is a shill.

it came from a couple studies that used AA BUT NOT THE KIND SHOPS ARE PUSHING. its WATER FREE AA and your NOT getting that.  not to mention how much it may hurt.

here is a tidbit of one used in study (not the BS brolore on forums of 0.6% AA) :
*Glacial acetic acid* is a trivial name for water-free (anhydrous) acetic acid. Similar to the German name _Eisessig_ (_ice-vinegar_), the name comes from the ice-like crystals that form slightly below room temperature at 16.6 ?C (61.9 ?F) (the presence of 0.1% water lowers its melting point by 0.2 ?C).[SUP][10][/SUP]
 A common abbreviation for acetic acid is _AcOH_, where _Ac_ stands for the acetyl group CH[SUB]3[/SUB]−C(=O)−. Acetate (CH[SUB]3[/SUB]COO[SUP]?[/SUP]) is abbreviated _AcO[SUP]?[/SUP]_. The _Ac_ is not to be confused with the abbreviation for the chemical element actinium. To better reflect its structure, acetic acid is often written as CH[SUB]3[/SUB]?C(O)OH, CH[SUB]3[/SUB]?C(=O)OH, CH[SUB]3[/SUB]COOH, and CH[SUB]3[/SUB]CO[SUB]2[/SUB]H. In the context of acid-base reactions, the abbreviation _HAc_ is sometimes used, where _Ac_ instead stands for acetate. Acetate is the ion resulting from loss of H[SUP]+[/SUP] from acetic acid. The name _acetate_ can also refer to a salt containing this anion, or an ester of acetic acid.


----------



## AugustWest (Dec 26, 2012)

^^^ so ur saying mixing it with BAC water is fine?


----------



## blergs. (Dec 26, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> ^^^ so ur saying mixing it with BAC water is fine?



Yes it is fine to use.
 I use this now and havent had any issues. 
regardless of mix you should try to use them up as fast as possible once mixed anyway. (not using big amounts, just being thoughtful is all)


----------



## blergs. (Dec 28, 2012)

thane22 said:


> Would you rec tb500 + cjc/ghrp + igf1Des?
> 
> Wonder if its too much. sounds nice



Sorry I missed this last time.


It could work but personally i would pick either the cjc/ghrp or igf1 des  with the tb500.

Since you would run the TB500 for months I would think the cjc/ghrp combo with it would be nice.

since you haven't used it yet I say this go around  pick one of the two, then think it over again the next time or just try the other option and on your 3rd run think about using them all.

Just my op, but not right or wrong way to do it.

I rec cjc/ghrp , then next time igf1 then time after that possibly both with the TB500.


----------



## StanG (Dec 28, 2012)

blergs. said:


> Sorry I missed this last time.
> 
> 
> It could work but personally i would pick either the cjc/ghrp or igf1 des  with the tb500.
> ...



I was thinking about cjc/ghrp / tb500 myself.


----------



## thane22 (Dec 30, 2012)

blergs. said:


> Sorry I missed this last time.
> 
> 
> It could work but personally i would pick either the cjc/ghrp or igf1 des  with the tb500.
> ...




True. I will go with advice and pick one of the other peptides (well the combo or the igf1) and stack it with the tb500.

now to decide...... :-/


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 4, 2013)

Research it....


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 14, 2013)

Follow us on twitter @cemproducts to get the latest promotions, sales, and articles.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 17, 2013)

*Sign up for our twitter @cemproducts to get the latest articles, promotions, and sales.*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 5, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/*


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 5, 2013)

Is tissue repair site specific? Is there any research that suggest spot injections are effective?


----------



## blergs. (Feb 6, 2013)

I know people just pinning SubQ and getting good results, some like to argue about spot injections. if you really care all that much i guess you can do it, but i know it works with subq belly shots.


----------



## thane22 (Jul 18, 2013)

thane22 said:


> True. I will go with advice and pick one of the other peptides (well the combo or the igf1) and stack it with the tb500.
> 
> now to decide...... :-/



I ended up doing the ghrp/cjc combo and igf1. It is a wicked stack!
I  did the igf 2 times (in 4 week cycles) during 4 months of the combo peps! leaned out well and gained some mass! 
Pinning so often was a bit of a pain but worth it.   I think I am going to try the igf1 and TB500 this time around to keep it simpler .

you think Des or LR3 with it for only injury recovery + mass?


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 17, 2013)

*A truly amazing research product!*


----------



## wiseone (Sep 20, 2013)

blergs. said:


> Sorry I missed this last time.
> 
> 
> It could work but personally i would pick either the cjc/ghrp or igf1 des  with the tb500.
> ...



I've been running the TB500 now since september 6th. I'm also running CJC1295 no dac with GHRP-6 three times a day.
Was wondering if on my off days can I do PEG MGF ?
Also, wanted to let others know, I ran TB500 ( I think I only had 5 vials at the time) about 3-4 months ago for a rotator cuff problem and it healed it up very fast. By the time my 5 vials were used up my shoulder felt great. I was also doing CJC1295 WITH dac & GHRP-6 three times a day at the time.


----------



## blergs. (Nov 12, 2013)

wiseone said:


> I've been running the TB500 now since september 6th. I'm also running CJC1295 no dac with GHRP-6 three times a day.
> Was wondering if on my off days can I do PEG MGF ?
> Also, wanted to let others know, I ran TB500 ( I think I only had 5 vials at the time) about 3-4 months ago for a rotator cuff problem and it healed it up very fast. By the time my 5 vials were used up my shoulder felt great. I was also doing CJC1295 WITH dac & GHRP-6 three times a day at the time.


Yes you could, but i would also rec it also with IGF1, maybe Des or LR3 for optimum results. IMO


----------



## jrock00123 (Nov 12, 2013)

So what is the typical goal of cycling TB500?  Is this just for repair or are there composition effects?


----------



## blergs. (Nov 12, 2013)

jrock00123 said:


> So what is the typical goal of cycling TB500?  Is this just for repair or are there composition effects?



from my research and feedback from others, TB500 is great for building muscle mass along with healing injures.
and is taken for LONG durations.  usually a few weeks at 2-4mg ew then cut down to 1-2mg ew for anywhere from 2 to 6 months as a time.
There is not SET way to cycle it yet, since its a newer peptide ( in terms of use/popularity in our community) but i would rec 4mg ew for 4 weeks then 1-2mg ew for another 8 weeks and see how you do, maybe add a month or two if all is going great..
I have not used it yet myself, but think I will be soon because I got alot of spinal/back issues and all i read on feedback and some research leads me to believe this peptide will be one of the VERY sought  after and used peptides in our community. 
DEFF keep a look out for feedback.
It seems to good to be true.. but in this case i think it really can help people as much as is reported back on it.
I really hope they publish more research on TB500 that I can add to my collection! 
It is one of the peps i am most excited about researching right now.

I wonder how it would stack with 4-5iu hgh ew :-d


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 5, 2014)

More research articles >>  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/177061-CEMcyclopedia-Your-encyclopedia-for-CEM-Products


----------



## CEM Store (Apr 8, 2014)

*Research!*


----------

